# IPS-Monitor optimal einstellen?



## Tim1974 (9. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

ich hab nun einen neuen Monitor, ein *LG 23MB35PH-B*.
Leider finde ich ihn bis jetzt relativ hell und blaß, die Versuche die Helligkeit runter und Kontrast rauf zu regeln haben es zwar gebessert aber so richtig satt finde ich die Fraben noch nicht, auch die Schrift könnte kontrastreicher sein, zumindest für mein Gefühl, aber vielleicht gewöhn ich mich auch drann.

Gibt es optimale Einstellungen zum Lesen/Schreiben und Videos schauen, oder muß man da alles durchprobieren, z.B. Schwarzwert, Gamma, Farbtemperaturen (diese sind alle auf 50%), was stellt man da optimalerweise ein? Oder hilft da nur rumprobieren, bis man selbst zufrieden ist?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## JoM79 (9. Dezember 2016)

Du hast ihn nicht zufällig per HDMI angeschlossen und den RGB Bereich auf begrenzt stehen?


----------



## Schleifer (9. Dezember 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du hast ihn nicht zufällig per HDMI angeschlossen und den RGB Bereich auf begrenzt stehen?



weil wenn:

HDMI-Monitor an Geforce-GPU: Achtung bei dynamischem Ausgabebereich


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Dezember 2016)

Doch er ist per HDMI angeschlossen, aber an der intel GPU des i3-2100.
Das Mainboard hat soweit ich richtig sah nämlich gar keinen DVI-Anschluss.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Dezember 2016)

Intel begrenzt glaube ich auch.
Black level - Lagom LCD test
Guck ob du hier bei 1-15 Unterschiede siehst.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Dezember 2016)

Unterschiede seh ich da zwischen 1-15, allerdings immer nur kleine und 1 und 2 sind ohnehin nur schwer überhaupt zu erkennen.
Vielleicht hab ich den Monitor auch etwas dunkel eingestellt...
Ich hab an den Farbtemperaturen aber nichts verändert! 
Helligkeit steht auf 30, Kontrast auf 80, Schärfe auf 5, Schwarzwert auf "Hoch", Overscan auf "Aus", " Gamma1", Farbtemp. rot, grün, blau auf 50.

Das Bild ist jetzt so nicht schlecht, aber ich hätte gedacht, das es noch etwas kontrastreicher und mit knalligeren Farben wäre, auch wenn es so natürlich auch ok ist.
Zunehmend gewöhne ich mich ja auch drann und hab auch im Betriebssystem einiges soweit umgestellt, das es kontrastreicher wirkt.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Dezember 2016)

Kontrast auf 80 würde ich mir nicht antun, aber du musst es mögen.
Wenn du mehr Kontrast willst, brauchst du VA. 
IPS hat ja normal keine knalligen, sondern realistische Farben und die sind nunmal blasser als die meisten denken.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Dezember 2016)

Ich glaub den großen Bilschirm/TV am anderen PC hab ich sogar auf Kontrast 90 eingestellt und dafür weniger Helligkeit, aber ist ein ganz anderes Gerät, daher sicher nicht übertragbar auf diesen hier.

Natürlich will erstmal sicherlich jeder knallige Farben und extreme Schärfe, aber wenn ich ehrlich zu mir bin, will ich mit dem IPS-Monitor ja vorallem auch meine Fotos so sehen, wie sie eben aussehen und nicht geschönt!
Insofern ist das IPS sicherlich die richtige Wahl gewesen, auch wenn ich eventuell noch an den Einstellungen optimieren werde.

Gibts denn keine allgemeine Empfehlung, wie man so einen IPS-Bildschirm so einstellt, daß sich damit am angenehmsten Arbeiten läßt und Farben und Helligkeit am natürlichsten wirken auf Fotos?


----------



## JoM79 (9. Dezember 2016)

Das musst du mit nem Colorimeter kalibrieren.

Btw, ich habe schon ne Menge Monitore gehabt, aber die Kontrasteinstellung hatte ich bis jetzt immer auf 50.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Dezember 2016)

Ich kann auch Helligkeit weiter hoch regeln und Kontrast runter regeln, das Ergebnis sieht für mich auf die Schnelle dann nicht anders aus. Jetzt aber zu beurteilen, bei welcher Einstellung Farben auf Fotos am realistischten wirken, fällt mir noch sehr schwer.
Erschwerend kommt bei mir vielleicht noch hinzu, daß ich als Beleuchtung hier einen 20 Watt LED Deckenfluter (entspricht ca. 150 Watt Glühlampe) habe, der ca. 80 cm schräg oberhalb des Monitors steht.


----------

